# Water changes and feed Schedules



## neven (May 15, 2010)

With how much arguments that go on all over the net about water change frequency, feed schedules and what not, its hard for people to find what fits their tank the best. After all most of us work off of what others do and what worked for them, rarely venturing into experimentation. I'm not looking to keep these arguments going, just create an almanac of sorts for people to compare what people do with similar set ups

If you want to question someones techniques do it in private, if you want to question common practice, make a new thread to look into it. Lets keep this thread simple and clean, no conversation.

Format

*Tank size:*
*Tank type:*
*% changed/frequency:*
*feed frequency:*
*overstocked:* y/n

tank types could be various sorts: Monster, Community, Planted, Shrimp, African, Discus, Juvenile grow out, livebearer, show fish, etc. Feel free to combine the types


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I'll start with my tanks

*Tank size:* 29 gallon
*Tank type:* Planted Community
*% changed/frequency:* 50% / week
*feed frequency:* 3 times a week
*overstocked:* no

*Tank size:* 10 gallon
*Tank type:* Planted Community
*% changed/frequency:* 50% / week
*feed frequency:* 3 times a week
*overstocked:* no

*Tank size:* 5 gallon
*Tank type:* Planted Shrimp tank
*% changed/frequency:* 50% / month
*feed frequency:* 2 times a week
*overstocked:* no


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well i don't have my tanks anymore but i can tell you how they did run...

Tank size:110g
Tank type:mini monster grow out
%changed/frequency:50%/3 times a week
feed frequency:3 times a day
overstocked:at times

Tank size:150g
Tank type: monster grow out
%changed/frequency:50%/every 2nd day.
feed frequency:3 times a day
overstocked: no


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

*Tank size:* 20 gallon
*Tank type:* African Growout / Crayfish
*% changed/frequency:* 50% / week
*feed frequency:* 2 times a day
*overstocked:* no

*Tank size:* 55 gallon
*Tank type:* African Community
*% changed/frequency:* 50% / week
*feed frequency:* 2 times a day
*overstocked:* no

*Tank size:* 55 gallon
*Tank type:* Turtle/Community Tank
*% changed/frequency:* 50% / week
*feed frequency:* 2 times a day
*overstocked:* yes


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Tank size:25g
Tank type:LOTS of community fish with frys and 2 turtles that leaves the fish alone
% changed/frequency:roughly 50% every 2-3 days
feed frequencynce sometimes twice daily
overstocked: defiantly

Tank size:10g
Tank type:1 turtle, 1 pleco
% changed/frequency:70-80% every 2-3 days
feed frequencynce, sometimes twice daily
overstocked: meh.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank size: 33 gallon 
Tank type: Planted Community 
% changed/frequency: 50% / weekly 
feed frequency: Lots Once daily 
overstocked: yes 

Tank size: 10 gallon 
Tank type: cherry shrimp/ chili Rosboras 
% changed/frequency: 30% every two weeks 
feed frequency: Once daily 
overstocked: Nah


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank size: 50 gallon
Tank type: Planted Community 
% changed/frequency: 50% / week 
feed frequency: Once a day
overstocked: I don't think so??

Tank size: 125 gallon
Tank type: Cichlid Community
% changed/frequency: 50% / week 
feed frequency: Once a day
overstocked: Once again I don't think so??


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

5 of the 16...

Tank size: 35 gallon
Tank type: 1 big fish (40cm tilapia)
% changed/frequency: 25% / week
feed frequency: 2 or 3 times a day
overstocked: yes; also over-filtered (pressurized canister rated for 500 gallon)

Tank size: 33 gallon
Tank type: cory and bottom dweller community
% changed/frequency: 15 -20% / week
feed frequency: 2x day
overstocked: no, also over-filtered 

Tank size: 20 gallon
Tank type: planted puffer/picta
% changed/frequency: 25% / week
feed frequency: 2x day
overstocked: no

Tank size: 10 gallon
Tank type: species tank (heterandria)
% changed/frequency: 25% 2x/month
feed frequency: 2x a day
overstocked: no

Tank size: 5 gallon
Tank type: Planted shrimp
% changed/frequency: 50% 1x/month
feed frequency: Once a day
overstocked: no


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Tank size: 70 Gallon
Tank type: South American River Basin
% changed/frequency: 20% or more twice a week
feed frequency: 2-3 times a day
overstocked: No, even when all fish are full grown

Tank size: 10 Gallon
Tank type: Community tank
% changed/frequency: 40% once a week
feed frequency: 2 times a day
overstocked: Yes

Tank size: 10 Gal
Tank type: Goldfish
% changed/frequency: 50% every week
feed frequency: Once a day
overstocked: Yes


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank size:120
Tank type:african cichlids
% changed/frequency: 30% weekly
feed frequency:twice daily
overstocked: not yet. =/

Tank size:30
Tank type:community/lightly planted
% changed/frequency: 40-50% Weekly 
feed frequency: Daily
overstocked: No


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Here are most of my tanks and my routine for them.

*Tank size: *300 gallon
*Tank type:* Geo Altifrons, red hooks and Large Pleco
*% changed/frequency*: 30-50% / week
*feed frequency:* 4 times a day
*overstocked:* No

*Tank size: *125 gallon
*Tank type:* Small tetra and 4 huge angels, 50+ pleco from 1"-5"
*% changed/frequency*: 30-50% / week
*feed frequency:* 1-2 times a day
*overstocked:* No

*Tank size: *75 gallon
*Tank type:* One huge L24 Pleco, 6 x 5" pleco, 15 x small pleco
*% changed/frequency*: 20-30% / DAY
*feed frequency:* 2-3 times a day
*overstocked:* Maybe

*Tank size: *75 gallon
*Tank type:* 6 x 6" pleco, 20+ x from 1"-3"
*% changed/frequency*: 10-20% / DAY
*feed frequency:* 2 times a day
*overstocked:* No

*Tank size: *75 gallon
*Tank type:* 6 x 5" pleco, 40 x from 1"-2"
*% changed/frequency*: 10-20% / DAY
*feed frequency:* 2 times a day
*overstocked:* No


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

My three tanks 

Tank size: 30 gallon
Tank type: Fancy goldfish & betta
% changed/frequency: 30-40%/weekend & 10-15%/mid-week 
feed frequency: once a day or every other day
overstocked: No (over filtered)

Tank size: 10 gallon
Tank type: Endlers & RCS
% changed/frequency: 50%/week
feed frequency: fishes twice a day & shrimps every other day
overstocked: Not yet... until there are babies 

Tank size: 5 gallon
Tank type: Glowlight tetras & betta
% changed/frequency: none (yet)!! Just gets topped up, it evaporates a lot
feed frequency: small amount daily, sometimes twice
overstocked: no


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Neat thread, found it through Sean's "Pearls of Wisdom" post - thought i'd resurrect it..

*Tank size:* 110 gallon
*Tank type:* Africans
*% changed/frequency:* 30-50% / week
*feed frequency:* 2 x day
*overstocked:* Yes, but overfiltered also

*Tank size:* 65 gallon
*Tank type:* angels / tetras / small plecos
*% changed/frequency:* 30-50% / week
*feed frequency:* 1-2 x day
*overstocked:* barely

*Tank size:* 10
*Tank type*: betta / otto / cories
*% changed/frequency:* 20-25% week
*feed frequency:* 1 x day
*overstocked:* Nope


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Tank size:* 48G
*Tank type:* tetras
*% changed/frequency:* 40% a week or bi-monthly
*feed frequency:* 1 x day about 5 days a week
*overstocked:* Nope, quite the opposite


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Tank size: 75g
Tank type: large/varied community with razorback musk turtle
% changed/frequency: 40% 2-3times/week
feed frequency: 2 x day 
overstocked: Yup


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

*Tank size:* 33G
*Tank type:* tetras, corydoras, peckoltia, hypancistrus, shrimps
*% changed/frequency:* 40% - 50%
*feed frequency:* 3 - 4 times a week
*overstocked:* Very


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Tank size:* 33 gallon
*Tank type: *Planted Community
*% changed/frequency: *30-50% / every 1-2 weeks
*feed frequency: *once a day
*overstocked:* borderline

*Tank size:* 50 gallon
*Tank type:* Community
*% changed/frequency:* 50% / every 1-2 weeks
*feed frequency:* once a day
*overstocked:* no

*Tank size: *25 gallon
*Tank type:* Planted Community
*% changed/frequency:* 30-50% / every 2 weeks
*feed frequency:* once a day
*overstocked:* borderline

*Tank size:* 2-5 gallon tanks
*Tank type: *Planted Betta
*% changed/frequency:*50% / every week
*feed frequency:* once a day
*overstocked:* no


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Tank size: 48G Long
Tank type: tetras / danios / otos / small plecos
% changed/frequency: 15-20% / week
feed frequency: Once a day
overstocked: Nop~


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry, but to many to list individually, but I treat all my tanks the same.

Tank size: 13 tanks ranging from 20 gal to 160 gal
Tank type: chichlids, community, species, growouts, killies.
% changed/frequency: 25%/ week
feed frequency: Once a day for 6 days, one day no feeding, except newly hatched babies twice a day everyday with hakari first bites.
overstocked, dont think so


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Tank size:70 Gallon
Tank type: South American Cichlids
% changed/frequency: 50%/week
feed frequency:2-3 times a day
overstocked: When all grown out yes

Tank size:10
Tank type: QT/Growout
% changed/frequency:40%/week
feed frequency:2-3 times a day
overstocked: No (Has a single .5inch keyhole in it)

Tank size:10 Gallon
Tank type: ShrimpnSnails
% changed/frequency:30-40%/week
feed frequency:Once every few days
overstocked: No


----------

